# I'm the King of the castle!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love him. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Great picture xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhhhh Dudley! Your soo yummy  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Is that the snow slide Dawn?.....cool x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Dudley! Beats the counter at the petshop! Great photo


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh yes he is definitely the KING of the Castle. He looks really good.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Is that the snow slide Dawn?.....cool x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers everyone, yes he does look like he knows he looks fab! and yes - but the back of the slide - the slide part is the other side (will have to get a pic if still there tomorrow), my son was having fun going down the slide on a tray and Dudley was doing what all little kids do and running up it!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

And what a handsome King he is 

Fab photo Dawn

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol! Can't beat snow fun  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

ahhhh! so cute!:smow:


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

What a great photo! Love his colour!!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

That's a brill pic of Dudley x x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love that photo! He's so gorgeous! x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh Dudley Dudley Dudley!
Well look at you....one handsome poo boy!!

Val


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is just too cute!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He's so handsome where did you get him?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> He's so handsome where did you get him?


Thank you. He is from Anthony at Anzils, near Liverpool.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawn do you have any up close pic of his coat? I wonder if Willow will end up close to that color. the tips of her cost are red buy the color growing in under send more like dudleys

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Funny I was thinking the other day I must take a few close ups (especially if he gets a haircut anytime soon), Willow does look more red than Dudley was at her age, he got paler through last summer then his coat came through a little darker again, if he was cut shorter though he would be a shade or two lighter as it is now looking a lot paler underneath, but, yes I think Willow could end up his darker shade, but maybe still keep a slight 'red' tint rather than the dark gold that I think Dudley's coat is - hope that makes sense!!


----------

